# No CAFD in CMB_MEDIA



## Deikoo (Oct 31, 2014)

I have retrofitted a combox (have retrofitted nav aswell). When I read SVT, CMB_MEDIA is there, but it doesnt have CAFD file.
Ive tried to add CAFD and read out data but gets this errormessage

Transaktions-Report: Aktion: Codierdaten lesen

CAFD_000005B6_004_002_010 Fehler:
CPS read from ECU "ECUId:CMB_MEDIA_0x36" failed! [C070]
negative response error: 
code: the result contains an error
description: Service RDBI_CPS has error in result: [Severity=2051][ErrorCode=53327][ErrorCodeDescription=service execution failed][VendorCode=32768][VendorCodeDescription=VCI-specific error (WRONG_TARGET) occured: 67][InterfaceErrorCode=0x43][InterfaceErrorCodeDescription=interface-specific error]; ECU: CMB_MEDIA_36_ETHERNET
severity: ERROR
[2130759759]
HW-Interface Error [67]

I have a LOT of CAFD files to choose from and I have tried a lot of them, and everytime I get this error.

Do I need to upgrade software in combox?

Everything works in nav, except BT (just searching for phones and my phone doesnt find my car) I have Iphone 5

Im completley new at this and dont have a clue of what to do...


----------



## Deikoo (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok, here´s an update.
Yesterday I could see the sofware version of combox (mx-003.004.031) so I went to BMW.com and downloaded a newer version to install.
Today I could not connect the phone with USB and my CIC does not find sofwareversion of combox. Therefore I couldnt install any update.
I can still se CMB_MEDIA in esys (with no CAFD file)...

Please help me out here!


----------



## Deikoo (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok, here is some update.
I had a little bit of luck today when CIC found the combox again. I made the update from USB and now CIC finds combox everytime.

Now Im having issues with BT. everything else is working.
My guess is that because the combox is used, its not coded for BT.
When I read out SVT, i see the combox but no CAFD. Every CAFD file I can choose from PSZdata is not working so I cant code combox 

What CAFD file should I use??
Combox looks like this in SVT:

CMB_MEDIA[36]
BTLD_00000B86_004_004_031
HWEL_0000058F_005_003_000
SWFL_00000B87_003_004_031
SWFL_00000B88_003_004_031
SWFL_00000B89_003_004_031
SWFL_00000B8A_003_004_031
SWFL_00000B8B_003_004_031
SWFL_00000B8C_003_004_031
SWFL_00000B8D_003_004_031
SWUP_00000B98_003_005_006
SWUP_00000B99_003_005_004

Should really, really need some help!!!


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Did you try injecting CAFD?

Read FA > Activate FA > Read SVT (or Read ECU) > Select ECU (CMB) > Click "Detect CAF for SWE" > Select latest CAFD > Right-Click on ECU (CMB) > Select Code


----------



## Deikoo (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes, thats what I tried. I have a LOT of CAFD files to choose from but none of them works. 
Just getting errormessages when i try to read out data from it (whatever CAFD file I choose)

Edit: just tried to read out data, not to code directly. 
Should I try to hit code before trying to read out data?


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

What is your PSdZdata version?


----------



## Deikoo (Oct 31, 2014)

PSdZ version is 5.00.00
Esys version is 3.26.0


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

PSdZData version please, not PSdZ (they're different). Also, try 3.24.3. 3.26 is too volatile for my liking.


----------



## Deikoo (Oct 31, 2014)

54.0 Full version


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

Did you modify your FA with options related to CMB? What is your car and which target did you choose? Don't choose any item which ends with "_DIRECT"


----------



## Deikoo (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes, I have modified my FA with 609,612,614,616,644,6FL,6NK,6NR,6VC.
Loaded it into kombi and CIC and that works fine.

My issue with BT is that I cant connect. I dont get my car in BT list in the phone.

BMW apps works, playing videos from USB works, music from USB works (iphone cable).


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You need to flash it.


----------



## Deikoo (Oct 31, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You need to flash it.


Can you please tell a newbie, step by step for that? :dunno:


----------



## Deikoo (Oct 31, 2014)

I found how to do it. 
I went out to my car and readed out SVT.
To my suprise, CMB_MEDIA is not in there!! Its gone!! WFT???

Someone that can understand whats going on in my car?
Can it be something in CIC that are blocking CMB_MEDIA? CIC was coded to my chassie before I got it and installed in my car.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It is not there when you Read SVT, but is it there when you Read ECU?


----------



## Deikoo (Oct 31, 2014)

No, its not there at all 
I wonder if I have a bad MOST connection or if it is a coding issue


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If you create flash TAL with 609 and 6VC in your FA, does CMB_MEDIA show up in SVT?


----------



## Deikoo (Oct 31, 2014)

I will try soon. Will have my son to go to bed first 
I will even check the MOST connections behind CIC and in COMBOX.

Let you know in an hour or two!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok. Good luck.


----------



## Deikoo (Oct 31, 2014)

Ok, the problem with not finding Combox in SVT is hopefully solved. 
I think the MOST cable behind CIC was a little bit squeezed. Put the MOST cable in a little bit other way, and now it finds it!

I started the process to flash Combox and hit another problem. (dont know exactly I-step of donar to combox, but productiondate is 2011-05-18)
I selected 2011-03-5something and when I was in TAL-processing and hit "check software availability" it says:

Missing SWEs in PSdZdata directory
CMB_MEDIA_0x36
CAFD_000005b6-004_002_017

Can it be that I only can select I-step target F010-14-11-501?
The latest CAFD in SWE directory is from 14-03-503


----------

